# Reputable Breeder in NY/NJ/PA area



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

My boy is probably not as dark as you would like, but is his head similar to what you are looking for? I got him in Ohio, if you would be interested in knowing the breeder. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

You can try the Garden State Golden Retriever list. I know Morningstar Goldens currently has a litter that might fit your wishes.

http://www.gsgrc.org/breederref.html


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Jighead (Jun 9, 2013)

Good deal, thanks guys. I will reach out to Morningstar Goldens this week. Any other breeders I should be looking at?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Depends on how far you are willing to go.


----------



## Jighead (Jun 9, 2013)

For the right place, I'd travel up to about 5 hours. That puts VT, NH, upstate NY, DE, and MD in the mix.


----------



## GoldensInRI (Jan 25, 2012)

Nicely bred working retrievers with health screening in your region:
Sunfire Goldens in CT (Sunfire Golden Retrievers - Home and News)
Gaylan Goldens in NY (Gaylan's Golden Retrievers: beautiful, working golden retrievers for home and sport)
Kathy Eddy (Comstock goldens) <[email protected]>


----------



## Chancie (Mar 6, 2013)

*Red Field Goldens!*

I got my little man from Adirondac's Goldens in Mexico, New York. (finger lakes region). Carol's dogs are working dogs with the red coloring that you (and I) seem to be drawn to. Her dogs are true working field dogs!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Lots of good recommendations to explore listed above. Some others to consider: Weebe Goldens, and Trifecta are in PA, and Blue Ribbon is also in NY. They all breed working lines and are active in hunt tests and FT. Not so sure you will get the "blocky" head from a primarily FT breeding, as the dogs tend to be leaner.


----------

